# More Crescent Lake Bass



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Caught two more bass yesterday evening. Both on chartreuse poppers. The first one(fairly small)was on abrim popper and the second (about 2lbs) was on a large bass popper. The grass is growing like crazy and i am seeing a lotmore activity on the water. I would have thought that with the spawn over, that all the bass would be hanging in the deeper parts now but i guess not. I plan on going this weekend and getting some sinking line so i can fish a 16ft hole at the end of the lake by the dam. (Fish weren't picture worthy, sorry no pics)

So that is the most recent happenings at the lake.

Tight Lines Everyone!


----------

